

Twitter's Plan To Appeal To The Masses: Demolish The "Town Square" - hdivider
http://readwrite.com/2014/05/02/twiter-town-square-companion-evolution#awesm=~oDi3SCBNghIsBL

======
motters
Strange that this article was written in 2014, because Twitter already is a
platform of the masses and it already is something which people use while
watching TV. Seems like a prediction of the past to me. Using a hashtag isn't
some amazingly complicated thing which only technical people know how to do.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Yeah everybody uses them now, even for comic effect. They've become a meta-
message inside the message, and their actual search-identifier function has
quickly become moot.

